# Any swap meets in Florida???



## Ernbar (Nov 13, 2019)

Specially in the Central Florida area???


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Specially in the Central Florida area???



Come to Charlotte the first week of February. It should be a good one!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Come to Charlotte the first week of February. It should be a good one!




My son and his family just moved back here from Cornelius not far from there. That is quite a drive from here.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 13, 2019)

The Moultrie Georgia car swap meet is next week. Several bike people go to this and there is a wide variety of collectables at the swap meet.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 13, 2019)

JOEL said:


> The Moultrie Georgia car swap meet is next week. Several bike people go to this and there is a wide variety of collectables at the swap meet.




Thanks for the info but was looking for something closer.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 13, 2019)

Daytona is the next week... These are two of the largest events in the south.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 13, 2019)

JOEL said:


> Daytona is the next week... These are two of the largest events in the south.




You have a link?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 15, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> You have a link?




This is the one in Daytona that @JOEL is referring to >>>> https://www.daytonabeach.com/event/daytona-turkey-run/39146/
Some vintage bikes & parts can be found there ... but cars, trucks, and motorcycles are the main focus ... it is def a FUN Event!


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Nov 19, 2019)

Theres a meet in Dunedin once a year, I think it's usually in the spring.


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah we are having our bicycle show & swap in Dunedin in April or May.  Details to come!!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 23, 2019)

TheFizzer said:


> Yeah we are having our bicycle show & swap in Dunedin in April or May.  Details to come!!



Hey thanks. Was trying to find out the dates so please let me know.


----------

